# Acrylic pen stand Group Buy CLOSED, Shipped



## Daniel

Group buy is now closed. Sorry

As for an estimated time it will take to get stands to you. Frankly I don't know. I can say it will take on average a week once I have them. How long it will take for them to get to me is anyones guess. I have never delt with this company so the speed of there shipping is not yet known. expect between two weeks and a month for now.

the link to the payment page has been taken down as well as the page itself.
All payments are in.
final stats as I know them.
Participants: 30
stands ordered: 725 (so much for my hope for 100)
total cost of Order with shipping: $434.51
amount left for postage: 106.46 (wish me luck)
Pay Pal got the rest.
Average cost of stand: $0.7973793 (80 Cents) Missed by 5 cents.

i hope to conduct anouther one of these. Pendign how this one ends up. that will have far more info behind it. like how many stands can fit in a flat rate box. estimated shipping time etc. the price per stand will definitly go up cause this one is really on the wire and mistakes will eventually happen. thanks to all of you that are willing to take part in the first. they are always rougher than the rest will be. you have all been great. the time it took for payments to come in still has be spinning. and you all are being very patient, and quiet. the last couple fo days that has been appreciated. fell free to contact me for updated info if you are wondering how it is going. Otherwise I am pretty good about posted new info here. I will update when i get the stands. until then no news is good news.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Daniel, if you do this I will take 15-20


----------



## wudwrkr

Count me in for 20!


----------



## jssmith3

I would be interested also, I'll watch to see if it's a go then post the # I would like if thats ok with you Daniel.
Janet


----------



## YoYoSpin

Daniel, I'm in for 20...


----------



## clewless

Daniel,

I think you'll need to increase the price because reshipping will be a problem due to their shape.  I think you'll need to use a flat rate box to protect them, so shipping would be $4.05.

That being said, I'm interested in 20-25 and would be willing to serve as a "way-station" for Bubbasville East members who could pick them up at my place.

I have found that selling pens to shops is easier when you are able to provide them with a box or stand for display (a markup on the price you paid for them is in order of course[]) You also might consider giving a stand to a customer who buys an expensive pen.

I have also sent a note to Nile about the 6 pen stand that is pictured without a way to order it.  If it's reasonably priced, would you add that to the buy?


----------



## Daniel

well that at least 60 with some extra in there so it's a go i'm only looking for 100 or so so min. I want to order some myself. I will keep track of the requests here. I'll be back soon to figure out payment etc.


----------



## Daniel

Joe,
that is all fine and dandy with me. and yes I think the best way to figure shipping at this point is to count on the $4.05 priority mail. for anyone that is a member of Bubbasville East please let me know and I can mail the whole batch to Joe and save you most of the shipping costs. i would think a bunch of these will mail for priority flat rate. I can still do the box inside the envelope thing. If not I have the larger flat rate boxes as well. lets see those members of Bubbasville East fill one of those... go on I dare all of ya!


----------



## jeffj13

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />I have also sent a note to Nile about the 6 pen stand that is pictured without a way to order it.  If it's reasonably priced, would you add that to the buy?



I just called Nile about the 6 pen display, since I wanted one of those as well.  I was told that it was a discontinued item and no longer available.

jeff


----------



## Daniel

Sorry about the six pen display but it doesn't look like it will be added. I do have anouther older source for stands though so they are not necessarily ruled out. let me look around for that source and what they offer, if they are still in business etc. and see if I can expand this bulk buy a little bit. anyone up for a carousel that holds 144 pens???
OOPS sorry it''s a teired stand that will hold 144 pens.


----------



## Daniel

Janet, You can e-mail me the number you want. I can keep numbers private for anyone that wants them to be, just let me know and I will do your confirmations via e-mail etc. some people value there privacy and that's all good with me.


----------



## Daniel

Well I foudn that other source and now remember why I never bought there stands. they want $3.69 just for the single pen acrylic stand. they do have a 12 pen stand like the 6 pen you are asking about. but it is $17.99. not a great deal when you add in the shipping and postage for one.
looks like this is going to stay with the single pen stand for now but keep your eyes open for other syles folks. I have no problem expanding the selection.


----------



## emackrell

Daniel, please count me in for 20, and add them to the BUBBASVILLE EAST shipment!

Joe, thanks for being the distro point for these.

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## Jim15

Daniel, I'll take 20 please.

Thanks


----------



## Daniel

PLEASE READ THIS.
I have a new updated cost per stand figure. My 75 cent per stand didn't live long. based upon 100 atands total, the average order being 20 stands, the cost mailed via Priority mail will be 86 cents per stand not 75. this is a grand total of $17.20 per 20 stands. My experience with postage rates tells me that there will not be savings on postage with average orders of 20 stands. priority flat rate is going to be the way to go. First class ends up costing as much or even more pretty quick as it is rated on ounces while priority is rated on pounds. the good news with priority is you could probably get 50 stands for the same $4.05 in postage. depends on how many stands will actually fit in the box. 
so here is the math.
5 orders = $20.25 postage
100 stands= $58.00
shipping  = $ 7.03
Total = 85.28 per 100 stands. I'm buying the remaining stands.

as far as payment goes, i need to do some tests to see what pay pal charges will be added etc. so this price is still just an update and not iron clad. a larger bulk order will help spread the $7.00 shipping charge out more but not by much. example shipping on 200 stands is $9 which reduces the per stand cost by 2 cents.


----------



## BigRob777

Daniel,
I accept that challenge (for my part).  I'll take 30.  I'll bet a stopper can be balanced on them too (I hope).  They don't fit in my pen case, or in my pen wallet for that matter.[]  Please send these to Joe for me.  It looks like these won't nest very well.  I hope to start doing local shows, when I get some inventory built up.  I guess shipping will be calculated for us "termites" (Bubbasville east folks), when all is said and done.
Thank you for doing this,
Rob


----------



## Daniel

Jim and Eileen got you noted.


----------



## wudwrkr

Daniel,
I am wondering if it would work out better to have Nile do the orders and get them to waive their $5.00 service fee.  According to my calculations, 20 units from Nile would run $17.62 including shipping.  If they don't charge their stated $5 fee for orders under $50, then I think we come out ahead.  This way, they handle the credit card transactions and shipping.

What do you think?


----------



## Daniel

Dave, as a general rule making bulk buy directly to the supplier would work better. If they did not charge service fees, If they would reduce there shipping charges to what they divide up to each person in the bulk buy, then you could save all the postage costs. as it stands you not only need to convince niles to waive there $5.00  service charge for orders under $50.(total cost to them of $40.00 at this point. for some to reduce there price from $0.64 each to $0.58 each, and you need to convince them to ship orders for an average of $1.40 per 20 stands. even less for the smaller orders. and then of course you need to figure out how to get them to mail overseas at no added cost per stand other than the postage fees. not sure I even want to try and explain it all to them, much less ask. that's what the poor sap that volunteers to do one of these gets to do. 
I think I will contact them to see if we can get a better price break on an order over 100 stands though. or 150 like it is looking like we will get.


----------



## Daniel

Big Rob got your request. you da man with the big order right now. that's the spirit show em how to do it. hope your wrong about the nesting thing or my figures are way off.


----------



## Daniel

Called them about an even lower price and it was sorry, that's as low as it gets. not looking hopeful to convince them to direct ship to all of you regardless of order size. sorry.


----------



## DWK5150

Ill take 20


----------



## Daniel

Don, got you.
I'm going to give this about three days for this bulk buy. we ahve already doubled the min I wanted to do the bulk buy. it will allow me to get more definite numbers for future ones. and reduces the trama in the event of mistakes and changes.
At this moment I have 4 requests without definite number of stands wanted. 3 of them are the 15-20 type requests. and one has no amount at all. please let me know exactly how many you want. if I do not here from you I will order the higher amount you listed. Don't expect payment notices from me until all orders are in.


----------



## rduncan

I'll commit for 20

Rick
Albuqueque, NM


----------



## Johnathan

I didn't see a closing date for this group buy so I'm hoping that I'm not too late. If this is still going on, sign me up for 20. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel

Rick and Jonathan got both of yours.


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

I'm in for 20.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Daniel

Brian I have you in for 20. brings the grand total requested to  270.


----------



## airrat

Put me down for 20


----------



## panini

20 please...Payment will be Paypal..


----------



## mrcook4570

20 please.  Thank you


----------



## penhead

Daniel,

Mark me down for 20 please.


----------



## Daniel

Tom, Mark and stan I have yours.
I've lost track on keeping the price updated so will correct it tomorrow afternoon. we are now at a total of 330 stands though.


----------



## Daniel

John P, got you too. almost didn't see you way back there on the last page[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Daniel, I said 15-20 but changed my mind lets do 30 if possible


----------



## Daniel

Roy, changed yours to 30 and you'll be happy to know the price per is at .61 cents each plus postage.


----------



## Daniel

hey folks, I don't make the rounds to the other pen groups much lately. for any of you that frequent them please pass on the news about this bulk buy. Everyone is welcome to join in. they do have to either e-mail me or psot there request here though. gets to be way to much to keep track of.


----------



## clewless

Daniel please revise mine to an even 50.

Hey Rob[xx(] Just kidding![][]


----------



## jcollazo

Daniel, please set me up for 25 stands. I've gotten confused with the pricing changes so just let me know what I owe and I'll add Paypal's cut.

Thanks


----------



## HvyDuty

I'd like 25 please.  Let me know what I owe and I will include PayPal's cut.  

Thanks!!

[]


----------



## epson

I would like 10 please.  Let me know what I owe and where to pay.


----------



## Daniel

Well my little calculator ran out of room again. so I have to re program it.
Joe, you are now in for 50
Joseph, Paul and Jack I have your requests.
A note about the price changes. as more stands are ordered the shippign charges are going up, but not as fast as the number of stands are. so each persons share of the shipping is getting smaller and smaller. the overall price per stand is falling. 
Please realize the prices posted are extimeted prices. the cost of postage will not be known for sure until I am able to actually package them up and mail them. the cost per stand and the shipping is known cause I can punch it into the web page at niles and have it feed out the shipping costs.
an example. bubbasville East is not likely to get all there stands mailed in the $4.05 box. i am pretty confident most of these orders will mail for the $4.05 or even less but there are unknowns. i will continue to post cost updates as I have more info.
the final word will come when I send you an e-mail with your final total. that will come after the group buy has stopped taking orders on the 30th.
thanks to everyone joining on this one. the first ones are always the rockiest.


----------



## elody21

I would also like 10 of these. Let me know how much I owe you and I will paypal it ASAP. Alice


----------



## Daniel

Got yours Alice,
for those of you anxious to get your order paid.
I have been spending the evening writing up a web page that all orders can be paid through my Pay Pal shopping cart.
this does add a couple of cents to the cost of each stand. but has many benefits.
1. you are e-mailed a receipt of your purchase.
2. you cannot place an order without giving me all the info i need to ship you your stands.
3. you are able to make any last minute changes to your quantities and it make no difference to me.
4. I have a record of all orders, addresses, quantities etc.
5. I can then do all postage from my computer making it much simpler to find the lowest priced method of sending you your order.
6. goes a long way to eleminate human error.
7. you do not need a pay pal account to place an order. you do need a credit card or debit card.
I will try to e-mail everyone the URL to place your orders.
I will also edit this topic with the new info as well.
For those that just can't wait to give me your money here is the URL.
http://yourdonspens.com/Acrylic%20Pen%20Stand%20Page.html


----------



## lwalden

Daniel- please include me for 15 stands. If you'll let me know a total that includes paypal fees I'll get that back to you right away. Thanks


----------



## Daniel

Lyle Your in,


----------



## Jim15

Hello Daniel,
  I just made payment for 25 stands through paypal. I may have missed it but I didn't see my name on order form. My name is jim schrand at 7505 Tollgate ct. IAP name jim15.
Thank you for taking time to do this group buy.


----------



## Daniel

Jim, I have your payment and your shipping info is there. hard to make mistakes with pay pal.
I also have three other orders paid for. problem is matching names on the payments with names from this group. I will do my best then work to sort out the rest.


----------



## Daniel

O.K so far so good,
I have Ed, Joe Jim and Joseph marked as paid. that's if all my guessing is correct.
I sent out e-mails so those of you all paid up just ignore them.
somehow I lost  the post by Ron Mc for 40 stands. I have you on the list but can't find your post now. Could not send you an e-mail.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Daniel, Made payment via pay pal for 30 stands and sent email to you with the name the payment was under . (I used my wife's paypal account its cheaper that way LOL)


----------



## saftrep

Daniel,
I'm in for 20. Paypal has been sent.

David


----------



## emackrell

Daniel, sent you paypal for 20 stands.  Unfortunately I did that before I read your note about shipping for the Bubbasville East team, so I included payment for postage.  But it will prob cost more the $4.05 flat rate to send all the Bubbasville stands, so just count the postage I paid against the Bubbasville East total postage.  

  Cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## DWK5150

Paypal sent for 20


----------



## Daniel

As of now it looks like i have 17 of 24 payments. that is an outstanding responce and a big thank you from me to all of you.
as for the bubbasville East folks, I sent e-mails about the postage. it will be coming back and sorry about handeling it this way. 
I will be sorting outthe payments and craditing each of you for them as fast as I can. Be warned this is a complicated ordeal and almost guaranteed to have mistakes. so be gental and patient. If I got someone else credited for your payment just let me know and it will get sorted out. I have used group names, real names, or whatever to keep track of you up to this point. I will be changing all records to your real names so I will not update payment status. your payment will be credited to your shipping address in my records so regardless of what you see on this forum you will get what you payed for. hope that is not to confusing. 
I can't post my records with real names here on a public forum but I will have the right people recorded for there payments. O.K.


----------



## Daniel

Oh by the way.
David I see you trying to hide in all the mess and got your order.


----------



## wudwrkr

Daniel,
I just ordered and paid for 25 stands.  I decided that 20 would not be enough!!


----------



## Daniel

Got it dave and saw the change.
here are the names I do not have payments matched to.
If you have paid and your name is on this list please e-mail me with the name listed here and the name that your payment would have on it.
Mark  for 15 from overseas.
Stan in WV for 20
JohnP for 20


----------



## melogic

Daniel,
I just paypald you for 20 stands. I used your link on the first page of this thread. If the total is not correct, let me know and I'll make it right. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Daniel

mark got it, almost credited it to the Mark on my list but realized your address is not from overseas. 
so far all is good. I only have a possible of 3 orders not payed for. that is unbalievably good. it looks like all orders may be payed for before the buy even closes. that would be some sort of record.
I sent refunds for the shipping to the Bubbasville East members.
I shouldn't say this but I hope to place the order by friday.
I have some new folks still trickeling in. I will take down the payment page before I place the order, by several hours. so please get your payments in. for the last two or thre that have not had time yet. I will set up a way to pay through an e-mail.


----------



## crashgtr

Count me in for 10 please.


----------



## Daniel

Liz I added you to the list. don't know if you have seen the link. I'ts in the first post of this topic. you can click on it to pay.


----------



## crashgtr

I submitted my payment for 10. YEAH!


----------



## LanceD

Daniel, if it's not too late please put me down for 40 stands. I will send payment within an hour.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Daniel

Lance my clock only reads 7:05 so your not to late. I will have to e-mail you the new link to pay.


----------



## LanceD

I paid through the link on your website just a few minutes ago.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Daniel

Yep noticed that, I'm having jet lag.


----------



## Daniel

The group buy is now closed.


----------



## Daniel

I am still waiting on only three payments and hope to have them by tomorrow or friday at the latest. I will post a notice when the order has been placed and when I receive the stands.
thanks everyone


----------



## penhead

Got home kinda late, but got my order in Daniel.

Thanks for putting this together..!


----------



## Daniel

Thanks John,
Everyone is paid up except 
Mark from Overseas. he contacted me by E-mail and I am not sure how to get ahold of him. I am waiting for one payment to clear. but the payment has been made. looks like the order may get placed tomorrow so this is really going smooth.
I hope to have more of these in the future when I know a lot more. like how many will fit in a box and what they can be mailed for etc. that way I can just post a set price per stand. that covers all teh other costs.
I'm still looking for other stands and displays that can be added to the selection as well. had quite a bit of interest in the six pen stand. I know there are 12 pen versions out there as well.
All there is to do now is wait.


----------



## Woodlvr

Daniel,
   I just paid for twenty stands and I am not sure how this works so could you tell me where to get more information on when to expect them?  Thank you kindly,   Mike


----------



## Darley

Daniel I would be interested in the future to buy some of those 6 pens stands, while you doing the packing could you tell me what would be the shipping cost for 20 and 30 stands to Australia, Thanks


----------



## Daniel

Serge The way it stands I am offering the stands to other countries at eh same price. with the understanding that any short fall will get taken care of later. I usually don't have a problem getting things shipped overseas. it costs  me less to mail a pen to Italy than it does to New York. of course they tend to get lost in Italy more as well. anyway e-mail me after I have received the stands as I am ordering about 20 extra.
The six pen stands are no longer available.


----------



## Daniel

All orders are paid. one extra managed to slipped in and I'm accepting it. any other orders that come in now will be refunded cause the order will already be done.


----------



## Daniel

Mike, you sneaky devil. the group buy was actually closed so I'm not sure how you got a payment made. anyway. it would be more trouble to refund your payment than just add you to the buy so you are in for 20.
for anyone else thinking of trying it. Don't the order has been placed so you cannot be added.
I should be doing anouther buy soon so hold on to your order.


----------



## Darley

Thanks Daniel, could you tell me how many pens the stand hold, any chance for a photo? 

Thanks


> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Serge The way it stands I am offering the stands to other countries at eh same price. with the understanding that any short fall will get taken care of later. I usually don't have a problem getting things shipped overseas. it costs  me less to mail a pen to Italy than it does to New York. of course they tend to get lost in Italy more as well. anyway e-mail me after I have received the stands as I am ordering about 20 extra.
> The six pen stands are no longer available.


----------



## Daniel

Serge,
the stand in this group buy holds one pen.
 This is the best I can do for a photo till I get some and take my own. the page won't let you copy the photo.

http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731


----------



## Woodlvr

Daniel,
   I went to your website and it let me order. Thank you kindly for allowing my order to go through.  Mike


----------



## wudwrkr

Mike,
I wouldn't get your hopes up.  I believe this group buy is closed.  Here is a recent post from Daniel:


> All orders are paid. one extra managed to slipped in and I'm accepting it. any other orders that come in now will be refunded cause the order will already be done.


----------



## Woodlvr

Thanks Dave,  it was my order that slipped through. I was on his website and it let me order them. Thanks.  Mike


----------



## Daniel

Yep, Mike was the lucky devil. the way I think he managed to place an order on a page that should no longer exist is that your computer has the ability to store the page. and that page will still work. I forgot to put the no cach command on the page. Haven't had anyone else place an order though so it think it will be O.K. just trying to let everyone else know that even if they can bring up that page, and even if it does take there order and all that. they will only get there money back. 
On anouther note. I've been waiting all day for Niles to take your money. so far nothing. don't know how long it should take for them to process this order. I did get an e-mail saying they will contact me with the correct order total. so this could be a good thing or a bad thing at this point. I think there is a handeling charge in addition to the shipping charge. there is a chance that the shipping charge is not corret as well. I asked them to hold the order pending my approval of the real charges. I'll let you all know what is up when I know more.


----------



## Darley

Thanks you Daniel, I would like 25 of then for the next group purchase, I think they will fit in a box, Thanks again



> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Serge,
> the stand in this group buy holds one pen.
> This is the best I can do for a photo till I get some and take my own. the page won't let you copy the photo.
> 
> http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731


----------



## penhead

Just poppin' this back to top...any update as of yet Daniel..?

Thanks..!.


----------



## Daniel

Hey everyone, Just got off the phone with niles. they only have 50 stands in stock so there will be 675 back ordered. I told them to just back order the whole thing so how long this will take is a big question. the order is still being processed though. slow in my thinking but other than that all is well. no suprises as far as price... yet. and looking like there won't be. 
So basically lots of patience on this one and hope nobody was waiting for these for a craft show next week.


----------



## penhead

Sheesh, sounds like we may be lucky to get them for a craft show this time next year [:0]


----------



## Woodlvr

Daniel, if it is going to take that long then maybe I will have to buy something else.  Is there anyway to get a refund or am I stuck with waiting until they come in?


----------



## clewless

I hope they're reputable enough not to have run the charge against your credit card till they ship...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Oh well I've been waiting for Paul Huffman  vise for I forgot how long I guess I can wait for inexpensive pen stands []


----------



## penhead

Daniel,
Did they give you any idea 'where' they would have to go to get these 675 more??
Did they give you any idea 'when' they would have these 675 more?

Granted I don't have all that much money tied up in what I purchased, but if its going to be 3 to 6 months for a boat to come in, welll....???


----------



## rduncan

Daniel,

I'll wait as long as it takes.  I've never run any kind of group purchase but would like to extend my thanks for you running it.  []


----------



## NavyDiver

JohnP,
If you want to bail, I will buy your stands.


----------



## penhead

Thanks for the offer, but I am not wanting to bail.

Just looking for some kind of time frame when to expect the orders to arrive.

I would think, and I could be wrong here, but I would think that an order that large might incur enough of a profit for the vendor to perhaps add a bit of expediency.

I do want to thank Daniel for taking on this large of a group purchase. There is a lot of time/effort that goes into making this happen.




> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />JohnP,
> If you want to bail, I will buy your stands.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Mike if you can't wait I'll take your 20 stands and Daniel if Mike wants to op out I'll paypal either him or you just let me know





> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />Daniel, if it is going to take that long then maybe I will have to buy something else.  Is there anyway to get a refund or am I stuck with waiting until they come in?


----------



## airrat

Daniel hopefully they will give you a time frame.  I am very forgetful but didnt you keep asking them about prices when so many were getting requested.  They should have caught on at that point.


----------



## Daniel

John. as for most of your questions. no they did not. but then I didn't ask any of them either. This is the same company that the pen box group buyes are made from. I think. so the ethical question is not a huge one in my mind. I did mention in this thread that I was beginning to expect the size of the order to be a problem for them to fill, and it is. not a huge one but they don't have what they don't have. to assume they will or won't expidite an order this big is just that, an assumption. I had not heard anything from them since placing the order. so I called them the order is being processed. if they have to go to china to get the stands then expect a month or two. if it's oregon they could have them in a week. One hint about what size orders they think are big. there quantity discounts stop at 12 stands. we ordered 725. they are very happy to have that order. and sounded enthusiastic that there may be more in the future. but they can only do what they can do.
Tom I did not ask them for prices. it can be calculated from there web site. the first they new about this order was when I placed it.


----------



## penhead

Maybe its me, but you seem a bit miffed perhaps that I raise these questions. My sincere apologies Daniel, but I didn't think there was any harm in asking these questions of the vendor you ordered them from.

And its not necessarily from an ethical point, but more from a planning position. Will they be in for the show beginning Oct..?maybe Nov shows..?pretty much wraps up the season.

I also apologize because I thought that since the order was so large, that you had given the vendor a heads up so he could have been preparing for it.

I know its a lot of time keeping track of the orders, and I thank you again.





> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />John. as for most of your questions. no they did not. but then I didn't ask any of them either. This is the same company that the pen box group buyes are made from. I think. so the ethical question is not a huge one in my mind. I did mention in this thread that I was beginning to expect the size of the order to be a problem for them to fill, and it is. not a huge one but they don't have what they don't have. to assume they will or won't expidite an order this big is just that, an assumption. I had not heard anything from them since placing the order. so I called them the order is being processed. if they have to go to china to get the stands then expect a month or two. if it's oregon they could have them in a week. One hint about what size orders they think are big. there quantity discounts stop at 12 stands. we ordered 725. they are very happy to have that order. and sounded enthusiastic that there may be more in the future. but they can only do what they can do.
> Tom I did not ask them for prices. it can be calculated from there web site. the first they new about this order was when I placed it.


----------



## LanceD

quote
 This is the same company that the pen box group buyes are made from. I think. 

The group buys for the pen boxes are made from Novel Box Co.


----------



## Daniel

Niles called me today. they expect the stands in the next week to week and a half. and they will be shipped on to me. I'm thinking I'll have them in two weeks at most. I have a couple of offers to buy out those that do not want to wait. So here is the deal. If this hass not worked well enough for you. find a buyer for your stands, have then e-mail me who they want to buy out. and I will arrange payment with them. everybodys money is still in my pay pal account so I can refund your payment. sorry writing me that so and so payed you so I can now send your stands to them will not work. anyone can and do read these threads so it all has to go through me. just a security measure. keep in mind prices for other stands I know of start at around $3.00 each. 
I have been real busy this last week and it is not letting up. I am getting to my computer about every three days. I have nearly 20 hours of overtime to work this weekend and a side job to take care of any spare time. so I'm not ignoring anyone, just not here much.
JOhn, I'm not miffed at all and there is no harm in any of them. I simply didn't ask any of them. My questions where more along the line of did they even get the order and was it being processed. at first they had trouble finding it on there computer to check on it. once they did they told me it was being processed but they only had 50 in stock. I should have gotten an e-mail telling me that the 50 would be shipped but the others would be back ordered. I told them to just back order the whole 725. 50 didn't do me much good and explained to them what I was doing and what the bulk buy is how it works etc. there was a question concerning the final shipping charge so I gave them a top dollar amount they where still O.K. to ship the order for. and that was that.

I have a local place to check out and see if they would not work for future bulk buys on stands. it would cut out he shipping charges, but might add tot eh wait time as they are a manufacturer of plastic things of all types. Might possibly get larger stands that way to. I'll have to see.


----------



## NavyDiver

If anyone has a large order and wants to part with a few (3 to 5), please let me know.  I am interested.


----------



## penhead

Eric,

I am in the Tidewater area also.

I should be getting twenty of them, can probably part with a few.
Send me a private email and we can arrange to meet somewhere....save you some postage.  

Do you come to the Tidewater Turners meetings?





> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />If anyone has a large order and wants to part with a few (3 to 5), please let me know.  I am interested.


----------



## Daniel

I also ordered about 20 extra. they need to cover any pieces that are cracked or otherwise defective so I do not know how many I will have available when it is all said and done but will let you all know. I also hope to turn right around and do anouther one of these with better info like just how many stands will mail for the flat rate etc.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I also ordered about 20 extra. they need to cover any pieces that are cracked or otherwise defective so I do not know how many I will have available when it is all said and done but will let you all know. I also hope to turn right around and do anouther one of these with better info like just how many stands will mail for the flat rate etc.



Very nice Daniel, count me in for the next group buy, or if you have some left over let me know and I will buy then if some other people can't wait, just let me know of the situation, thanks


----------



## Daniel

Anouther update,
Niles called again today. they have received over 600 of the stands and are still waiting to get the rest. they expect them within the week.


----------



## penhead

By any chance, an update yet..??





> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Anouther update,
> Niles called again today. they have received over 600 of the stands and are still waiting to get the rest. they expect them within the week.


----------



## LanceD

I placed an order from them for 35 stands and a locking display case after the group buy ended ( I also ordered 40 through the group buy ) and my completed order showed up last week.


----------



## Daniel

good news and bad news.
keep in mind that the numbers are not adding up for me according to what my pay pal was charged the numbers below are not correct. in short they did not charge me enough for the stands they say they shipped much less shipping.
Niles shipped approx 650 stands today. they are in california and I am in Nevada so I don't expet them to be a long time in reaching me but won't know until they actually get here.
the bad news is that they are still 71 stands short of filling the entire order. 40 of those would be mine. leaving me 31 stands short of filling all the orders in the bulk buy.
There supply comes from overseas and they expect it to take two months to get more. anyone willing to volunteer to wait?
I will have to actually verify how many stands I am getting with this shipment once they arrive and then figure out how many orders can actually be filled. I will most likely start with the first order according to this thread and fill as many as I can. I will add an option or two later but they will be a bit complicated.
Lance, You would have to read back through the posts to see how that happened. they did have 50 in stock when I placed the order I told them to not bother shipping just 50 stands but to wait till they can get the entire order together. sort of sucks that they let any of there stock go though considering that extra 35 stands would have filled enough of my order to cover everyone else in the group buy.


----------



## LanceD

Actually Daniel, when I called to place my order they had already sold those 50 and said they were expecting more in later that week. A few days later I received an email saying that my order had shipped. I expect that they may have received a small shipment and they filled their smaller orders first.


----------



## Daniel

I received the e-mail Invoice today. it shows 654 stands have been shipped. Tracking shows the package is in Sacramento as of 11:26 a.m. my time. it is now 3:02 P.M. and the package could very well be in Reno as I write this. I expect to have it tomorrow or friday at the latest.
I have a couple of e-mails from people offering to drop there orders so that problem is solved one way or anouther for now.
thanks everyone for hanging in there. and it looks like there  won't be anouther one of these for a couple of months at least.
I'll post a message once i have them all packaged up and going  in the mail. that should be monday at the latest, assuming there are no more delays.


----------



## Daniel

The stands just arrived. I have a bit of figuring out just how many will fit in the various boxes I have gathered up and then I will get them packed up and addressed. Don't know if I will get it all done tonight but the packages will be mailed no later than monday.


----------



## airrat

Daniel
I guess I can be your volunteer.  My order was for 20 stands.  I will find something else to take their place if anything comes up.  Please dont let them forget us.


----------



## Daniel

Tom, The shortfall has been covered so you will still be getting your stands. I will also be looking for how much interest there will be in anouther one but this time I want to give Niles more advanced notice of the potential size of the order. lots of kinks get worked out the first time through a group buy. I now know just how many stands I can mail for $4.05
how to beter estimate the postage for small orders like 10 to 20 stands. a little bit about how well Niles is prepaired for big orders and much more.
I will start anouther thread soon to try and gauge just how much interest there still is in these stands. it would help if after all of you receive yours you post a comment on what you think of them, good or bad. 
three packages mailed today the others will be out monday. ran out of time last night but have most of the stands sorted out I just have to box them up (ran out of boxes) and print the labels and postage.


----------



## Daniel

O.K. boys and Girls, Girls, Girls.
you would be amazed at how many women there is in this group.

anyway. All packages are ready for the post office. If I can get the mail man to take this big old box today they will go out then. if not I will drop it at the post office monday. every package but one is going priority. sorry to that one but funds ran out. no big deal and that is the lessons learned the first time around.
Now I am going to ask for some help from all of you. i am draafting a post for the next group buy for these stands. what i need from all of you is to know just what questions you would like to have had answers to. I have included more concrete price info. and made it clear that this is not a fast process. the post will be very clear that a long wait is to be expected. I will take some better pictures of the stand with a better idea of how our pens fit into them. I want to take some (creative) pictures as well. like just how you can use them to make custom multi pen stands etc. I only have 9 myself so any help  once you have your stands would be appreciated. I was thinking of ways to mount them to pieces of wood, logs, antlers or whatever. drill the base for a tiny screw and you can make them solid and sturdy and mount them to a lot of things. be carful drilling though plastic likes to crack as the bit exits. using a backing block of wood goes a long way.
anyway I am just fishing around for what needs to be mentioned in the next purchase.
I also want to thank everyone for stepping forward on this one. I know it is not easy to place an order when you are not even sure what it is going to cost you. when you will get it. and to be honest are we all going to get flat out shafted on this. lots of reasons to be nervouse and I do appreciate that so many of you have come to trust the group buy process. we had over 30 members participate in this one. the very first group purchase i did was for CA glue. it had 5 people in it. and it took me two weeks to get those together that shows me that a lot of trust has developed in these buys. I am sure you will all be happy with the quality of these stands. I was worried that they would be thin and flimsy or something but I am real happy with them.
thanks to everyone.


----------



## Daniel

All orders except one mailed yesterday. Priority mail takes two to three days according to the post office. I still have one overseas order that will be mailed tomorrow, I have to get some instruction from the post office so it doesn't get returned to me.
thanks everyone..........


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Daniel, Recived today, thanks for all your effort. BTW they are better than I thought they would be so when you have the next buy on these count me in.


----------



## eastern47

Daniel, Received the stands today in good order. Thanks for all the work that you put into this. John


----------



## Ron Mc

I received my stands today! Perfect![] It's amazing how stable these are with a pen it them for their size. Thank-You for handling this buy.


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for the notice that they arrived. I really do have these on my mind until I know they are safe in your hands so I appreciate it.
I don't know If I can match up the names here with the names on my list. So if you do not get your package by the end of the week let me know.


----------



## mrcook4570

Daniel

Mine arrived today.  Thank you for organizing this buy.


----------



## lwalden

Daniel, got mine today as well. Very happy with the quality. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Woodlvr

Daniel,
  I received my stands today and they are better than expected. Thanks for all of your time organizing this buy.  Mike


----------



## wudwrkr

Daniel,
Got mine today also.  Thanks!!


----------



## epson

Daniel.
Thanks, I got mine today.


----------



## Johnathan

Thanks mine came in yesterday.


----------



## blodal

Got mine yesterday. Thanks for handling this.


----------



## Daniel

Tracking shows that everyones package has been delivered except three. And they are all addressed to a Mark. Sorry guys U.S.P.S. must have it in for Mark's this month.


----------



## melogic

That's ok Daniel. Mail in this part of the country is slow. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## airrat

got mine yesterday.  Thanks Daniel


----------



## clewless

Dan,

Thanks, got mine today.


----------



## Jim15

Dan, I received my order. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## melogic

Daniel,
Got mine in the mail today! [] Thanks![]


----------



## Ligget

Got mine today Daniel, thanks for all your work in the group buys!![]


----------

